# DirecTV, Netflix, Samsung, Warner Bros. among companies founding Ultra HD Alliance



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*DirecTV, Netflix, Samsung, Warner Bros. among companies founding Ultra HD Alliance*

LAS VEGAS--A group of top programming conglomerates, pay-TV companies, consumer electronics brands and streaming media operators have formed an alliance to further the development of the 4K/Ultra HD market....

Full Story Here


----------

